# Eco Boost



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All,

Just wondering if any of you have the Ford Eco Boost pickup?

I have been looking at getting a little fancier truck for myself (Toyota peed me off) and looking for opinions, problems, likes, or dislikes that you may have (if you have a Eco Boost in your Ford).

Actually looking for any input at all.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got one. I only have a few thou on it but am liking it so far. It is extremely fast, I've been cruising back and forth to Vegas an am getting right at 22mpg I make the 274 mile trip in 4hrs and 15 minutes door to door.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't have one but I have experienced ones power before. At our county fair there's a truck and tractor pull night. After the big boys run they let the locals have a go at it. The half ton locals were up and usually around here all us farm boys have V8's with dual exhaust. That being said a nice shiny new ford f-150 hooks up, takes off and what's that?? Can't hear a thing? Makes a full pull and later on the announcer says "That there folks was a eco boost" I was very impressed!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well as an ex ford auto tech with 17 years of dealership experience

all im gonna say is

youll love it

you can get the v6 eco boost and have all the economy of a v6,and the power of a v8

the torque fror such a small engine in a truck is almost unbelieveable

the horsepower too,fuel economy is amazing from them,especially for a truck

people never used to think of trucks being fuel economical,but this engine has changed that

just go drive one and youll see,and you wont be sorry you drove it


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Great truckm my uncles got one last year with the big ole 30 gallon tank, and the MPG is mid twenties with that Eco Boost. I plan on getting one next year.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

One of the V8 models will be my next vehicle............


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I went and drove one of them 2013 F150 Eco Boosts and now it is sitting in my driveway. If it gets even 20 mpg I will be very happy (Toyota was 15 to 16 mpg). Got the 4 door with the 6 1/2 foot box in the LTD trim package with a few extras thrown in. Toneau cover, mud flaps, better floor mats, window rain covers. All I need to do now is get the bed lined with Linex or something similar.

Had to trade for the new Ford as they gave me 19,000 for the old Toyota. Not bad seeing as how I only paid 21,600 for it back in 2008 when I bought it new.

We will see what kind of mileage it will get as I have to go to the east side of Wisconsin on Sunday. Nice little 780 mile drive.

So that brings up the next question, which spray on bed liner has worked for you guys?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The last pickup I had, I had a Rhino lining applied, I was very happy with it.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats on the new buy! 
Not sure what's in my F-250 its hard like a turtle shell tho. Unless I have the rubber mat in the bed things will slide all over. Its durable tho. My cousin did it for my dad when it was his truck. Ill have to ask him next time I see him.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

I've had a couple of LineX liners and reallly liked them both. My newest has the UV coating so it keeps it's shine. I caled around to all the guys in a 50 mile radius and the prices varied more than $100 bucks. So do your homework.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on the new truck

linex is what we sold at the dealership i worked at

now you can get the liner to match your paint too


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dw, I'll be watching for your trip results, I'm interested if the mileage lives up to your expectations....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

First results (only 1133 miles on the new truck tonight);

Drove from my house to Fargo ND, total of 254 miles @ 75 mph (used the cruise control) and filled there. Dash told me 16.0 mpg, math showed me 15.0 mpg. Then I put gas in on the west side of Green Bay, (70 mph through MN & 67 mph through WI using the cruise control) Dash told me 21.2 and the math showed me 20.3 mpg.

Slowed down 5 mph and gained 5 mpg. Looks like I am going to drive 67 mph through WI and 70 the rest of the way home to see what the mpg will be then. Will put a post on here when I get home this Saturday.

If the truck will get 20+ on the return trip, I will be happy. Sucks the mpg drops off so bad at 75 mph as that is the speed limit in ND on interstate. Wont be bad on the 2 lanes as the limit there is 65 mph.

Was definitely a very comfortable ride though, even though it took a little over 13 hours.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

first report sounds good...........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Your mileage should improve once you put a little wear on things and loosen them up a bit.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

The advertised MPG's are always based on 65 mph max, maybe even 60. I always drive at least 75, so I will have to slow down too. Right now, my Jeep only gets me 15 MPG, but it is a V-8, 4.7L, and on the heavy side. Even if I slow down to 65, I only get up to 18 MPG.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Just an update on the Eco Boost mileage. Not real impressed with the mileage now. I have 9000 miles on it and I never reset the trip B recorder up until today. The mileage it was telling me is 15.8 mpg average for the 9000 miles. At one point the mileage was down as low as 14, but it was really cold out (-15 to -20). I took it in for a service and asked the dealer about the mileage problem. I was told then that I am not the only one with low gas mileage and that ford is working on a programming fix for it. They told me to do a hard reset (disconnect the battery for at least 20 minutes) and see what happens. The Ford Eco Boost has what they call "adaptive learning" in it's programming and when you do a hard reset that erases what it has learned. I unhooked the battery for 45 minutes and when I drove it again the average mpg on the dash was reading as high as 29 mpg while driving at 65 on a two lane road. After 250 miles on it the mpg was at 24. Now after 825 miles the mpg is down to 17.6. I know the engine is capable of some awesome mileage, Ford just needs to fix the programming. I am going to try a hard reset again to see if I get the same results.

Sounds like there might have to be a master disconnect installed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to know ! I wa around 20+ MPG and took it in for service and my mileage fell to 15. I'm going to take it back in and also keep my mileage by hand to try and get a true picture.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like what everyone around here says also, nothing good, yes the programing is the issue and wonder if Ford will really pursue it!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Do like I am doing. Putting the word out about the poor mileage on Ford's face book page and other blogs and posts on the internet. Maybe Ford will get the message about the poor mileage.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Short said:


> What do you expect...ford's are junk and made in mexico. No wonder they have shitty gas mileage.


one mans uneducated opinion

you can tell where a vehicle is built by the first digit of the vin number

1= US

2= canada

3= mexico

and if fords that were made in mexico are junk then please in your infinate wisdom tell me why my 2010 ford fusion sport with the 3.5l v6 gets 32 mpg

there are a couple things to keep in mind when checking fuel economy

first being the fuel your putting into it

winter blended gasoline gets much less mpg because it has more butan and such added to it

if your running e85 well then your going to get way less mpg's than regular unleaded gasoline

next would be driving habits such as how hard you accelerate,how long you leave it idle,loads you are hauling etc

next would be the way your checking mpg may be differant than the way the gov tells the manufacturer how to do it( as an ex ford techinican of 17 yrs)

when a ford tech hooks up a ford scan tool and performs a FUEL MILEAGE TEST there are certain things we must do

first we need to be as close to curb weight as possible(this would be the vehicle with one occupant and half tank of gas and no other items in the vehicle)then we need to be at 50 mph,next would be the speed control needs to be set,then we make sure we are on as level a road as possible

i myself would always put on a minimum of 10 miles while recording what the scan tool is reading

the ford scan tool will show instant economy,average economy,and combined economy

every time i have had to perform this test because a customer has complained of poor economy i was able to prove that the vehile was living up to the mileage that it was supposed to get

ya know, i was going to not post on this topic anymore

but some folks always seem to post something so asinine that i just had to set him straight

stupid comments like the one qouted above are best when kept to themselves

as confucious once said "it is better to keep ones mouth closed and be assumed a fool than to open it and remove all doubt"


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info SGB. Nice to know how Ford figures the mpg. Didn't think it would be 50 mph though as that is not a realistic speed. How much would the mpg change at 65 mph?

Your right about the stupid comments too.

I have noticed now that the summer gas is out, my mileage has come up to about 19 mpg. We have a lot of rolling hills around here. Really don't have any flat level roads unless your on the east end of the state so I would expect my mpg to be a little lower than the "up to 22 mpg" that Ford is advertising.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

DW, some vehicle actually get better mpg at higher speeds,some do better at slower speeds

my fusion sport does its best at 75 mph. we were out in montana a few years back,where the speed limit is higher,and thats where we got 32 mpg.

one of our local news did a story on mpg a couple years back and they tested several vehicles at various speeds and found that some do better at higher and some do better at lower speeds.

you notice that ford stated "up to 22 mpg",thats under ideal conditions. i.e at a certain temp,humidity,elevation etc.

19 mpg isnt that bad for that truck,thats about the average that they get around here.

some folks think that driving with the tail gate down or adding a tonneau cover will improve their mileage because of less drag.

its actually just the opposite,and myth buster proved it.

auto engineers have spent many many hours and millions of dollars developing the design of the cab and the bed.

with modern trucks when the air comes over the cab and goes into the bed of the truck it creates a vortex of air in the bed of the truck that actually helps push the truck forward.

i think i spent to long as a technician, seeing as how i know all this nerdy crap about vehicles lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> DW, some vehicle actually get better mpg at higher speeds,some do better at slower speeds
> 
> my fusion sport does its best at 75 mph. we were out in montana a few years back,where the speed limit is higher,and thats where we got 32 mpg.
> 
> ...


Nerdy stuff it may be but I look at it as knowledge i didn't have before.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

+1


----------

